# Can I use Plastisol transfers on Nylon coaches jackets???



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

If so - how much should I decrease temp - increase time/temp?
I purchased the EPT from VErsaTranz and although they're a great vendor, and KNEW these were going on Nylon when I ordered them, they wouldn't advise me on what to do to apply them.
HELP!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Short answer is yes. But you need special additives for nylon. Without those additives the ink won't stick. Nylon sometimes takes some experience to get correctly which is why they don't want to give you specifics.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I called the transfer vendor (versatranz) back - and this time, instead of talking to the "vanilla" customer service folks (who ARE great, by the way) the lady that helped me went out and spoke directly with the production supervisor. 
Of course, they advised me to test one jacket first, but to use standard application techniques on them. The transfer I ordered does indeed have a special adhesive layer - so they should adhere fine. 
Gulp. Here goes nothin'...
Thanks again!


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but how did you make out with the jackets Mumzie?


----------

